# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  AquaZonic T5 12000 k Super Sun suitable for Planted Tank?

## ryanchong

Is the above suitable for planted tank. I really dont want to spend money on new light fixtures. Some members mentioned that 12000K is not effective in growing plants. The only problem is I have that weird 347mm T5 tube and the only option is the above or another T5 Super tropical pink bulb. Does this tropical pink bulb has that lighting spectrum suitable for plant growth. Any members have positive experience mixing T5 12000K Super Sun and Tropical Pink bulbs for their planted tank?

----------


## Jimmy

i mixed 2 12000k and 2 6700k tubes... 6700k tubes can be purchased from C328 or seaview.

----------


## ryanchong

Thanks Jimmy, is yours the 347mm or 1.1Ft length tube. I went to Clementi 326 the lady boss she has only the 12000K for the 347mm length. Whats the length of your lighting tube.

----------


## Xksinz

Hi. Saw this old thread. Have the same queries. Not sure if its enough for heavily planted tank. The twin tubes come with the classica cube tank.

----------


## cephelix

Have the same inquiry as the thread starter as well. Current bulbs are Aquazonic T5 1200k 8W bulbs, 288mm. Very weird length. Wondering where to purchase replacement bulbs with a lower 'k'.

----------


## qool

I have the same problem just brought the 1.5 feet light. But so far hows the result from the lights?

----------


## cephelix

Too soon to tell.just.got it on friday.a friend suggested switching to 6700k as the 12000k would promote algae growth.is this true?anyways,planning to dismantle the light one day and have a look see.maybe it's possible to DIY a new light setup with a more standard length tube.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## felix_fx2

> Too soon to tell.just.got it on friday.a friend suggested switching to 6700k as the 12000k would promote algae growth.is this true?anyways,planning to dismantle the light one day and have a look see.maybe it's possible to DIY a new light setup with a more standard length tube.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


More correctly, 12000k has more chance to grow algae if you unbalance the tank. In fact 6500/6700/8000k lights if you do not maintain well also will have algae. 

Why your friend suggest 6700k did he tell you?

I'm using 6500k.

----------


## VSGenesis

"12000k who say cannot grow plants?" This was said to me so long ago by a friend. Haha. And it's true, my plants are growing. My experiment to grow HC works (3ft - Aquazonic T5HO 4x39W 12,000k) Stem plants, staurogyne, frogbits etc grew like crazy. Had to trim trim and trim. 

Will try 8000k in future.

----------


## cephelix

Felix & Genesis: It's not to say that the other "k's" won't result in algae growth but if I recall correctly from the conversation was that the plants would grow better between 6,000+ k to 10,000k. But he said for my setup it's sufficient for the time being. 

Only growing a few meshes worth of mosses at this time. Starting slow with plants. Don't dare dive in head first.

----------


## VSGenesis

Hi cephelix,

Shrugs. Its still debatable. Felix grows them using 6500k. I grew plants in 12000k. A few years back 6500k was supposed to be the most ideal. I can't find 6500k much this days. Perhaps only NA and Fishy Business sells Osram 6500k lights. Then if you notice, ADA uses 8000k for their lights. Across these, all seem to grow just as well. 

Below are links that you can check to understand further.

http://www.3drender.com/glossary/colortemp.htm
http://www.mediacollege.com/lighting...mperature.html

There is no single ideal Kelvin rating. The higher the color temperature, the bluer the light. The lower the color temperature, the redder the light. 5000 to 10000k works fine for plants. I did mine in 12000k how to explain that? It's definitely on the bluer side. Perhaps better for reef. LOL. 

Anyway, the light you use might be giving out all the spectrum but also it might be only producing a little usable light for your plants. 

Just my opinion, its a matter of preference; stick to 6500k to 10000k. 

Have fun!

----------


## VSGenesis

Oh crap, I forgot to tell you. PAR Value is what is more important. 

Here's a link http://www.azaquaticplants.com/commu...ad.php?t=13245

----------


## cephelix

Thanx genesis for the links.will read them when I get home.

Will give the bulbs a try and see how my plants grow with them. So many variables to keep track of but will stick to my dosing regime. At least then there's some consistency. 
Scoured the net and so far I've seen Qian Hu selling bulbs of 288mm in length and only at 12,000k. If they work well I'll just keep on using them.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dannyfish

> Thanx genesis for the links.will read them when I get home.
> 
> Will give the bulbs a try and see how my plants grow with them. So many variables to keep track of but will stick to my dosing regime. At least then there's some consistency. 
> Scoured the net and so far I've seen Qian Hu selling bulbs of 288mm in length and only at 12,000k. If they work well I'll just keep on using them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2




hellooo...

Does anyone still using tube for the water plant still or using LED light tube lioa?

----------


## torque6

12K light spectrum may have too much blue.

----------


## torque6

12k light spectrum may have too much blue. Most LEDs for aquatic plants are in the 7k range now.

----------

